# ASUS K555LJ-XX131D Windows 7 load problem?  cd/dvd drive device driver missing?



## K_fenix (Jul 27, 2015)

_ASUS K555LJ-XX131D(free dos)_

*During installing from USB , getting Error :"cd/dvd drive device driver missing...." *

Tried:Unplug the USB DVD drive when you get back to the Welcome screen
Plug the DVD drive into a different USB port
Click Install Now to proceed with the installation

*how to solve?

*digital.ni.com/public.nsf/allkb/91BC3D427575A21A86257CD90069607E pls help with suggestions ?*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2015)

Have you tried installing Windows using bootable pendrive instead?


----------



## K_fenix (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2015)

While in BIOS, change boot option from UEFI to Legacy and set USB Drive as the top priority device.

Use rufus to make bootable Windows 7 pendrive.


----------

